# Game #77 (4/7): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (40-36) @ Phoenix Suns (49-25)​ 

Date: Friday, April 7th
Time: 7:30 pm

 


Starters
​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr></tbody></table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr></tbody></table>

Reserves
​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr></tbody> </table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Grant </td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Burke </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr></tbody> </table>
 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">x-San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>58</td> <td>17</td> <td>.773</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>31-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>37-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-2</nobr></td> <td>95.7</td> <td>88.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*2*</td> <td align="left">*x-Phoenix*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>*49*</td> <td>*25*</td> <td>*.662*</td> <td>*8 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*28-10*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*21-15*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*27-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-4*</nobr></td> <td>*108.3*</td> <td>*102.9*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+5.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>42</td> <td>34</td> <td>.553</td> <td>16 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td>101.0</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.8</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">x-Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>56</td> <td>19</td> <td>.747</td> <td>2</td> <td><nobr>32-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>33-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>44</td> <td>30</td> <td>.595</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-7</nobr></td> <td>97.9</td> <td>95.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>43</td> <td>32</td> <td>.573</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>27-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-9</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>88.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*40*</td> <td>*36*</td> <td>*.526*</td> <td>*18 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*22-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*22-24*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.9*</td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.8*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>39</td> <td>37</td> <td>.513</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-5</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>36</td> <td>38</td> <td>.486</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-8</nobr></td> <td>92.9</td> <td>94.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>35</td> <td>39</td> <td>.473</td> <td>22 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-5</nobr></td> <td>91.7</td> <td>94.6</td> <td class="redfont">-3.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>32</td> <td>43</td> <td>.427</td> <td>26</td> <td><nobr>15-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.6</td> <td>92.1</td> <td class="redfont">-1.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>31</td> <td>43</td> <td>.419</td> <td>26 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-6</nobr></td> <td>102.1</td> <td>105.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.6</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>31</td> <td>44</td> <td>.413</td> <td>27</td> <td><nobr>23-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-9</nobr></td> <td>92.3</td> <td>93.7</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>30</td> <td>44</td> <td>.405</td> <td>27 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-29</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-11</nobr></td> <td>98.5</td> <td>100.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>21</td> <td>53</td> <td>.284</td> <td>36 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-31</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-34</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-10</nobr></td> <td>88.4</td> <td>97.7</td> <td class="redfont">-9.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


 Remaining Games

April 9th - vs.







- FSN

April 11th - vs.







- FSN

April 14th - vs.







- FSN

April 16th - vs.








- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

After tonight's loss, one can expect we'll have no gas when team lands in Phoenix. :sigh:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Automatic loss tomorrow night. Lakers can't expect to beat a much better fast break team than the Nuggets. Lakers way too tired too night...Oh well, at least we have a 5 game home stand after this horrible road trip.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This team is a team of unexpected results...Im betting we'll win this one.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I should refrain from watchin this team.. they get me too emotional each and every game.. ahhhh.. all games do that.. I get pissed at games too easily.. maybe I shouldnt.. it's hard to try to attempt to not do it though when your involved so much :rofl:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I should refrain from watchin this team.. they get me too emotional each and every game.. ahhhh.. all games do that.. I *get pissed at games too easily.. maybe I shouldnt.. it's hard to try to attempt to not do it though when your involved so much * :rofl:


Word..I feel you bro! I think everyone feels the same as a fan, you just overreacted when Cook was still in the becnh and luke took the final shot instead .LoL


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

All I have to say is, I'm glad Amare and Kurt Thomas are still inactive :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont worry.. Tim Thomas will go off for 40/20 on Cook or something.. :laugh:

I seriously think the Lakers should take Cook outta the starting lineup.. he hasnt produced for like 2 months now.. he's fell off..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Dont worry.. Tim Thomas will go off for 40/20 on Cook or something.. :laugh:
> 
> I seriously think the Lakers should take Cook outta the starting lineup.. he hasnt produced for like 2 months now.. he's fell off..


 He probably won't be since we're playing the Suns. Get ready for some classic retard Phil lineups tomorrow. Back to back against Phoenix? No way. Kobe shoots 11/38. They will get around twenty alley oops because our bigs, namely Kwame, will be lost. Phil will match up Luke against Marion. It's going to get ugly.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

2 game losing streak coming up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're probably going to lose the next two to put us at 40-38. We really needed tonight's game. :curse: :curse:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Dont worry, Kobe was frustrated and i believe he gonna shoot the Suns fall


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> He probably won't be since we're playing the Suns. Get ready for some classic retard Phil lineups tomorrow. Back to back against Phoenix? No way. Kobe shoots 11/38. They will get around twenty alley oops because our bigs, namely Kwame, will be lost. Phil will match up Luke against Marion. It's going to get ugly.


Suns for the last two weeks are a team that is mentally fatigued. Seems like every night lately they've been playing as if it were the fourth game in four days or something. I think they've packed it in as far as not being able to play defense, but now their offense has struggled too. Guys are not moving without the ball to get open for Nash. They stand at the three point line and wait for things to happen. Diaw isn't rolling to the basket as much on the pick-and-rolls. Things just haven't gone well. 

I hope the Suns regain it, but if not, L.A. might have more of a chance than you'd think. If it's the old Suns though, I'd wager not.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Suns for the last two weeks are a team that is mentally fatigued. Seems like every night lately they've been playing as if it were the fourth game in four days or something. I think they've packed it in as far as not being able to play defense, but now their offense has struggled too. Guys are not moving without the ball to get open for Nash. They stand at the three point line and wait for things to happen. Diaw isn't rolling to the basket as much on the pick-and-rolls. Things just haven't gone well.
> 
> I hope the Suns regain it, but if not, L.A. might have more of a chance than you'd think. If it's the old Suns though, I'd wager not.


 All of this lessens are chance of winning. We are the official "slump killers" of the league.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

This "Woe is me" mentality is sickening, for crying out loud, i guess the only way us lakers fans can ever be satisfied is if they go 82-0, jeez.....


Anyhow.....

Lets see...how do you been the suns,hmm.....

Ahh screw it, play defense and rebound

GO LAKESHOW!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: GET AT LEAST ONE VICTORY....PLEASE???


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I think we should run a few plays for smush early, going up a against steve nash. he couldn't get a flow last night because he didn't have many opportunities early. It's kind of hard to come in ice cold after sitting for an hour and be expected to make a jumpshot. Smush can do well in this game; he also didn't play a whole lot last night.

Phil also can't let phoenix gain too much momentum. I'm actually a fan of his "let them play through it" attitude when we are losing a lead, or if momentum is shifting. But when the other team is building an insermountable (sp) lead, phil needs re-group. I'm going to pull my hair out if the suns go on like a 15-0 run and phil sits quietly on his chair.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns have lost two games they should of won.

I'm pretty sure they'll win tonight. Maybe set a record........
I have tickets to when the Suns and Lakers play two weeks from now.
I thinking about getting Playoff tickets 'cause It would be Suns and Lakers.
MY two fav teams. =)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Suns by 10. Not trying to be negitive, but I think the game would be a little closer but I have a feeling Phil is going to experiment a little tonight just to get an idea of a battle plan for the likely event of a Suns Lakers match up in the playoffs.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling that Kwame is gonna go off tonight. Lakers win by 8. Kobe drops 40 on 50%. and Lamar has a tri dub.....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I have a feeling that Kwame is gonna go off tonight. Lakers win by 8. Kobe drops 40 on 50%. and Lamar has a tri dub.....



Haha, I hope your right. :biggrin:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Stupid Bill The more he talks The more i hate him.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook with 3 fouls halfway through the first. :laugh:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Frickin' Kwame!!!!! DUNK the FU^*$^&$(&$(ING ball!!!!

AAAAARGHHH!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe hotttttttttt!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Tough game here..... We have basically no margin of error against the Suns. If Kobe doesn't score every time down the floor I'm not sure if we can win.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

defense?


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

lakers have absolutely no chemistry at all. As much as I luv kobe, I enjoy the game more when he's on the bench. When he's on the floor all i see is iso iso and iso.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that's great. That punk *** ho Raja Bell shoves Lamar Odom, so Lamar shoves him back and lays him out on his ***, then they only give the technical to Lamar.

Nice job. Nice job.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I dont like what i see at all, the lakers are doing everything from the perimeter, you HAVE,HAVE,HAVE to force the ball into the post, too many lay-ups, defense,defense, GO LAKESHOW!!!!!NO MORE LAYUPS


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

spiraling said:


> lakers have absolutely no chemistry at all. As much as I luv kobe, I enjoy the game more when he's on the bench. When he's on the floor all i see is iso iso and iso.


Umm...yeah ok...when this team won 6 out of 7, you didn't hear crap like this. Want to know why? Because other players were hitting their shots, so Kobe gave them the ball.

Who would you like Kobe to pass to?

Devean George? No thanks, he's 0-3. Kwame? Nah...he's 0-5. Sasha and Jackson? 0-3.

Cook? Meh, he could squeeze in a few jump shots, but he isn't in the game because he makes moronic mistakes and can't play defense.

Lamar Odom? HA! Lamar doesn't even want to take shots.

Smush Parker is the only decent option and he only makes baskets when they're insane layups or wide open threes.

I'll take Kobe getting 30, thank you.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

The thing that kills me is that, while Kobe had a great half on the stat sheet, 12-20 for 30 points, he tooks several needless off-balance shots and three-pointers *very* early in the shot clock. If he just improved his shot selection even a little bit, the Lakers would be much better off.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kirk64 said:


> The thing that kills me is that, while Kobe had a great half on the stat sheet, 12-20 for 30 points, he tooks several needless off-balance shots and three-pointers *very* early in the shot clock. If he just improved his shot selection even a little bit, the Lakers would be much better off.


I kind of agree. It seems like he could have shot 12-14 if he really wanted to and just eliminated some of the crazy shots. Then again, he made a lot of those "bad" shots, so who knows?!


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

so far lakers are getting killed. guys must D up. i just watched the spurs and mavs game before, and to tell you the truth, i think we do have a chance against the spurs. tim duncan isnt 100%, and if he isnt in the playoffs, that will be a huge advantage to us if we play them


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Do you guys realize, that mathematically it has been studied that the best caliber of shots and most shots that are made, come during the early stages of the shot clock? That's also why Phoenix scores so many points, they get the best option as fast as possible and release.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

just because they don't make their shots doesn't mean he should ignore them.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Brian Cook is so worthless, lol. He's a point guard in a power foward's body...but he doesn't have the actual point guard skills.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Poor Kobe.... out there all alone tonight... So brilliant... But if he cools off the Lakers will get blown out and he will somehow be blamed....


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Uh oh, Kobe's getting hot.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Poor Kobe.... out there all alone tonight... So brilliant... But if he cools off the Lakers will get blown out and he will somehow be blamed....


Isn't that pretty much par for the course?


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

kobe bringing us back! down only by three now!


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Kobe is King! 64-67


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Isn't that pretty much par for the course?


Indeed it is. There is such a huger burden on him every night. That's why he is MVP.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

King Kobe and Queen James. LOL


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Indeed it is. There is such a huger burden on him every night. That's why he is MVP.


Preach, rev. :biggrin:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bill Walton is hillarious! I love it.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe's got 40 and the 3rd isn't over.....


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

This ninja deserves the MVP. Swear to my mother.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Kobe's got 40 and the 3rd isn't over.....


Midway through the 3rd! And no one really even notices... It's like "ho hum... another 40 for Kobe..." That's how jaded his brilliance has made us.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

wow wat a move by odom


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a stupid technical called.. was it because he got mad when he went to get the ball? Because if so it didnt look that bad LOL


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Seriously, watching his 81 points has ruined my basketball life. Anytime I see someone go off for 40, or 50, even 60... I'm like "Well, it's certainly no 81." hahaha.
Man has killed my perception of what is amazing.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

79-80. Down by 1, GO LAKERS! Kobe will go off for 60!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Brian34Cook, how you gonna be a Cardinal fan in Illinois? LOL


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

that was a bs T. all kobe did was grab the ball. stupid refs go back to reffing school.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lamar playing agressive tonight...Man Lamar is the key if we meet them in the playoffs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> Brian34Cook, how you gonna be a Cardinal fan in Illinois? LOL


Be smart for yoru whole life.. duh..

2 min into the fourth without Kobe.. starting to play crappy!

What the hell else is new..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Get Kobe back in the game. NOW!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Smush just loves to jack up those threes.. this is dreadful..

Suns up by 7.. 

Thanks for sitting Kobe, Phil.. good job!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

LOL, Smush please stop shooting...this guy can never make a jumpshot off a dribble. Only a spot up shooter...pathetic.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I swear, Kobe is MVP. Check this equation out that solves it perfectly.

Lakers + Kobe = NBA Playoffs

Lakers - Kobe = NBDL Team


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Phil Stop Sitting Kobe!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

When are the Lakers going to get a legitamite POINT GUARD...Smush is a bench player at best.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Walton: Why is Kobe in the bench?
some dude: Kobe needs some rest
Walton: Kobe doesnt need rest, he can do it in july.

:laugh:


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

That was funny what Walton said, lol.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe needs to bring them back, once again.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> I swear, Kobe is MVP. Check this equation out that solves it perfectly.
> 
> Lakers + Kobe = NBA Playoffs
> 
> Lakers - Kobe = NBDL Team


I can confirm this.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Dang we have a goofy team. Airballs, fouls..REbound the Ball for gods sake.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

LOL game over.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This effort... no comment..


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Seriously. Lamar is a basketball genius...let me tip the ball like Dennis Rodman instead of just grabbing it...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Down by 12 now... Suuuuuper. I don't usually criticize Phil. But that was a STUPID move to sit Kobe to start the 4th. Especially on a night like tonight when he is the only one that has it going. All the flow is gone.... All the momentum is gone... Now a 13 point game....


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone notice that Lamar Odom has real trouble making layups or putbacks?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Phoenix made a huge run and Steve Nash is not even playing...tsk tsk.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nobody on this ****ing squad can hit a ****ing shot except for Kobe!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that Lakers dont play defense? They quickly leave their man when someone tries to penetrate who then passes to the open man. Phoenix men are mostly NON SLASHERS, let them try to score. I blame Phil for benching Kobe, he is the KOBE STOPPER.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for Kobe to deal with this. I mean, I'll come out and say it. This loss has NOTHING to do with him. He played brilliantly, but he just has no help, nothing! not on offense, not on defense, nothing!! Guy sits down for 1 minute and Phoenix blows the game open! Then naturally he comes back in and has to try to jack up some shots to get things back on track, and he misses a couple.... and maybe he is out of rhythm now...Who knows if he can get it back in the next 5 minutes. But they are down 15 anyways!!! Ugh!!! Unreal.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> I blame Phil for benching Kobe, he is the KOBE STOPPER.


Why? we're losing because were noy playing defense, not because Kobe took a breather.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Nobody on this ****ing squad can hit a ****ing shot except for Kobe!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: uke: uke: uke:


Very True :curse: Need to root for the Clips to beat the Kings.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love watching the Lakers bust there asses on a great defensive play, then take a horrible three point attempt.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

That's cause they are trying to steal the ball, instead of trying to play defense. It also doesn't help that they have no inside presence on defense to rely on if their man beats them.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn Get the Ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 REBOUND SOMETHING!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes.. MORE THREE ATTEMPTS!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Stupid 3 ball by Kobe. He has to take it to the rim.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Stupid 3 ball by Kobe. He has to take it to the rim.


And now Kobe doesn't want to pass to wide open teammates... sigh.... but who can blame him?

I hate to see games end like this....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phil Jackson single-handedly lost this game for us. That was the most poorly coached quarter I have ever seen in my life. The guy is an awful in-game coach. All of his coaching is done before the ball is thrown up. It might win a lot of games, but it loses a hell of a lot of them too. The guy just makes retarded decisions.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I really feel for Kobe, greatest player in the game playing with a bunch of c list players. Can you guys see how competitive Kobe is? Man..the guys drive to win is just unbelievable.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Why should he pass? No-one else is making any shots. Kings Losing, YES I feel for Kobe too. He's playing with a bunch of inconsistent players.. Game Over I guess. :curse: Darn Marion.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Eff this regular season game, come playoff time it will be a different story.


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

Odom was wide open for a three there, but he choose to drive against two defenders. Kobe needs to trust his teammates more, that's one of the step to take this team to the next level. Kobe trusting his teammates, and his teammates deliver.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

All those Lakers...and no one got a rebound...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

NaL said:


> Odom was wide open for a three there, but he choose to drove against two defenders. Kobe needs to trust his teammates more, that's one of the step to take this team to the next level. Kobe trusting his teammates, and his teammates deliver.


When he does trust them, they never deliver. Lamar Odom has the basketball IQ of a third grader.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Eff this regular season game, come playoff time it will be a different story.


Will it though? I fear that this may be a preview. Brilliant games from Kobe, and nothing from anyone else. We lose.....


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you ever seen Lamar Odom and his stupid choices? He's an idiot.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Crap, Kings tied with the Clips!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Win 5 home games please.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

NaL said:


> Odom was wide open for a three there, but he choose to drove against two defenders. Kobe needs to trust his teammates more, that's one of the step to take this team to the next level. Kobe trusting his teammates, and his teammates deliver.


I'm gonna guess that you don't watch many Lakers games and are just spewing the same garbage that you hear some "analysts" spew.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:curse: :curse: its just sad that a 50 pt game from Kobe is wasted.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Eff this regular season game, come playoff time it will be a different story.



True, the suns will win by 20 on those games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Big props to Little Stevie for complementing Kobe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Will it though? I fear that this may be a preview. Brilliant games from Kobe, and nothing from anyone else. We lose.....


Phil has been ridiculously predictable this season. As a coach with 9 rings, I would like to think that he has something different once post season begins.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Team keeps playing like this **** they arent making the playoffs..

Now feel free to rip me..


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

clippers down 94-92 to sacto with 32.6 secs left of the 4th


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> True, the suns will win by 20 on those games.


LOL c'mon guys how can you not be optimistic with your team, we obviously arent championship contenders but we have no choice but to support and hope for the best.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Big props to Little Stevie for complementing Kobe.


What did he said?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Mobley splits the free throws, Kings up 94-93 with 17 ticks left.


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

I watched enough Lakers game this season, every season actually. Kobe is my favorite NBA player, and Lakers is my favorite team. It's true his teammates aren't really that great this game, but do you think shunning them away and showing no trust to them will make matters better? You don't give up on your teammates, you help them pick up their confidence, take them to another level. Kobe is a great player, but relating to his teammates and coach isn't his forte. 

He needs to learn that...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

NaL said:


> I watched enough Lakers game this season, every season actually. Kobe is my favorite NBA player, and Lakers is my favorite team. It's true his teammates aren't really that great this game, but do you think shunning them away and showing no trust to them will make matters better? You don't give up on your teammates, you help them pick up their confidence, take them to another level. Kobe is a great player, but relating to his teammates and coach isn't his forte.
> 
> He needs to learn that...


+ Rep....Though I dont blame Kobe not putting trust with his teammates and playing with players clearly not on his level, both athletically and competetively, Kobe must start letting his teammates know and feel that they play a vital role in this team. Lakers are going nowhere If Kobe averages 40 pts a game in the playoff.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> LOL c'mon guys how can you not be optimistic with your team, we obviously arent championship contenders but we have no choice but to support and hope for the best.


Yes of course we will and should always support. Gotta notice their flaws though. Living in MN I get a lot of crap from Laker Haters here. It's not fun either but I still got love for them!! Okay, Damn Kings won!!! Shucks. Wazzup wid the Clips dude. Tied now with the Kings correct??


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Kings are ready for the playoffs, the Lakers don't seem like they want to be.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> LOL c'mon guys how can you not be optimistic with your team, we obviously arent championship contenders but we have no choice but to support and hope for the best.



Well, now we are in the 8th spot.. So maybe we can dominate the spurs. :laugh: 

Im laughing on the outside... Crying on the inside.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh, 8th place. Crap not over yet though.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

This was one frustating *** game. Damn.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

No, don't give up yet. Gotta have some faith. If we can still do we gotta try. At least Phil ain't no Larry.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't worry guys. Lakers will end up ahead of Kings and secure this seventh seat. The problem is Lakers need to figure out a way to play with Suns. Suns is not unbeatable, they rely on three point shots a lot, this is something Lakers need to be more careful of. Smush did a great job of following Steve Nash. Kwame MUST dunk the ball instead of do a little jump and rolls the ball. For a road game, this wasn't a bad game. Next time when Lakers trails their opponents by one or two points, I think Phil shouldn't take Kobe off the court, this is all about rhythm and momentum. Plus, Lakers need Kobe to free up one of his teammate.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah never know. Spurs have lost 2 in a row AT HOME! So anything is possible. Hey we won't win the championships but we're IN...haha I guess that's good enough for me this year at least.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

LOL...guess we aren't going to play the Suns in the playoffs...if we make the playoffs. We lost the 7th seed tonight. This team is pathetic. I expect a 42-40 record.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its pretty annoying that the suns shoot like a million 3s a game ****

****ing pieces of ****


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This lost sucks but it is not the end of the day, i think Kobe tried his best in the first 3 quarters to keep it close but in the end they were all tired...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I bet the Suns play each other in NBA Live, there's no way a team in their right minds would decide to shoot all those 3's and try to throw alley-oops unless your playing NBA Live.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its pretty annoying that the suns shoot like a million 3s a game ****
> 
> ****ing pieces of ****


It does, I hate Eddie House so much, ive never hated a player like this since Malone was a Jazz.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its pretty annoying that the suns shoot like a million 3s a game ****
> 
> ****ing pieces of ****


Yeah, I hate playing the Suns.

Eddie House, Raja Bell, James Jones, Steve Nash, and Barbosa all drain 3's like there's no tomorrow.
Then you got that Diaw-to-Marion alley-oop connection whenver we showed signs of making a comeback. 

Even with Kobe dropping 50, we couldn't stay very competitive. Still, I have high hopes for the rest of the season (5 game homestand to close out!) and I believe we'll do _something_ in the playoffs.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

very interesting game, i think we should have gone big, they are week inside, if we go into 1st round with them i think phil will go big, hope mihm is back by then


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

wooot kings in 8th baby! thank jesus we aint playin the spurs, they go to a whole different level in the postseason, u can sweep the season series against them and get swept in the playoffs by them.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

How did we get stuck with so many retards on this team? Kobe can't sit for a second, while Nash rests alot of the fourth.

Management sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There are still 5 games left for both teams. Don't count your chickens.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Live by the threes, die by the threes. With the Suns, you live and celebrate with the threes. BULL


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> wooot kings in 8th baby! thank jesus we aint playin the spurs, they go to a whole different level in the postseason, u can sweep the season series against them and get swept in the playoffs by them.


Don't you mean 7th? Like HKF said, season not over.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey I have a question. Did Clippers lose some games on purpose, so that they would be sixth and play against Denver instead of Dallas or San Antonio? Just curious.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Hey I have a question. Did Clippers lose some games on purpose, so that they would be sixth and play against Denver instead of Dallas or San Antonio? Just curious.


No, they are just playing like crap. Mainly because Corey rejoining the offense seems to mess up the rotations which were working fine.. Now he is out again.. Which is also affecting the rotations.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Suns continue to be my least favorite team to see the Lakers play. Guys that historically weren't great shooters just hit jumpshot after jumpshot. How? Are the baskets bigger? It's like watching a cinderella team in the NCAA tournament or an international team. They just bomb shots and ****ing make all of them. My hats off to them, but it is immensely frustrating.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

What annoyed me was that while Steve Nash and Kobe both sat, the lead grew to double digits, and people still want to say that Nash is more deserving of the MVP than Kobe, that game goes to show that Nash doesn't make everybody better, but that Dantoni's system does, and he's the real genius behind everything.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> No, they are just playing like crap. Mainly because Corey rejoining the offense seems to mess up the rotations which were working fine.. Now he is out again.. Which is also affecting the rotations.


They are playing like crap, thats why they just beat the Nugs and the Suns on a back to back...


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Suns continue to be my least favorite team to see the Lakers play. Guys that historically weren't great shooters just hit jumpshot after jumpshot. How? Are the baskets bigger? It's like watching a cinderella team in the NCAA tournament or an international team. They just bomb shots and ****ing make all of them. My hats off to them, but it is immensely frustrating.


Wanna know the secret, and this is only imo, but D'antoni has pretty much given everyone on his team the green light, there are no bad shots in his system it seems like, if you take a shot, miss it, he wont yank you like 99 percent of the other coaches in the league, when guys are given THAT much freedom to score, they're gonna be relaxed, why do you think Tim Thomas was able to come in off the street and be able to produce like he did his first few games.

The suns dont run a system,other than penetration and pick and roll and some lob plays its all mental, im sure he has on his whiteboard "just play basketball". 

The genius of it all is its simplicity really.


----------

